

Ask HN: Good Perl codebases to read? - latenightcoding


======
christofosho
[https://metacpan.org/pod/Task::Kensho](https://metacpan.org/pod/Task::Kensho)

A list for you.

------
raiph
These aren't codebases but 1-100 LOC solutions to 700+ programming tasks:

Perl 5:
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Perl](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Perl)

Perl 6:
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Perl_6](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Perl_6)

------
drallison
Check the Comprehensive Perl Archive Network,
[http://www.cpan.org/](http://www.cpan.org/).

